# Scratch and Dents stores in Northwest Georgia



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sears has at least one in every state.
Alos check on Craigs list. I live near a military base so there's always someone moving and list on there.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

oodssoo said:


> We are in the market for new appliances - hood microwave, washer, dryer, and refrigerator.


If you're willing to drive a bit farther....
Appliance Direct in Palatka FL

http://www.appliancedirect.com/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might help if you go back and edit your profile so people will know at least what state you live in.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

The problem with 'S n D' -anymore- is; a lot of them are returns for operational problems, that have been 'fixed'. you have no way of knowing. buyer beware.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

We bought a scratch and dent fridge at Sears. Had a slight ping that you can't even notice unless you;re looking right at it in a certain kind of light. Just ask the person showing you. BTW it never hurts to ask at Lowes or HD or any other big box store if they have anything similar to a scratch and dent. Sometimes if there's a flaw they'll give you a certain % off anyway.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Sears has a large scratch and dent store in Tucker, GA. About 3 miles outside I-285, on the east side of town. All my kitchen appliances have come from there.
I don't know of any on the west side, but I've never looked.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your feedback.

I was able to look at some options you've provided, and think we have made our mind.

Thank you all again!


----------

